# Litter sticking in weewee



## Aquilles (Oct 5, 2016)

I use non-clumping cat litter. and I havent had a problem, but just the other day I noticed my boy hedgie got a few litter pieces stuck to his penile opening. I got it out, but I am concerned that there might be a tinier piece stuck in there that I thought I saw before he balled and wouldnt let me check anymore. What should I do? Will it cause an urinary infection?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would stop using cat litter and switch to something with larger particles such as carefresh or shavings. Just keep a eye out for anything unusual, eating less, troubling peeing, blood in the cage and take him in if you notice anything. There really is't anything you can do to prevent a UTI if he won't let you check him more thoroughly.


----------



## Aquilles (Oct 5, 2016)

I did manage to get it out. It was a struggle and he lost a few quills form stress. I have the carefree bedding I am going to switch to. He doesnt like it for bedding, always clears it away.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you considered fleece liners?


----------



## Aquilles (Oct 5, 2016)

I finally finished making my fleece liner. He seems to like it.


----------

